
North Korea 'Netflix' device unveiled - tonteldoos
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-37154456
======
koolba
> "If a viewer wants to watch, for instance, an animal movie and sends a
> request to the equipment, it will show the relevant video to the viewer…this
> is two-way communications," said Kim Jong Min, head of the centre in charge
> of providing information and technology, according to NK News.

Hong Gildong wants to watch a funny cat video, the request is sent to the
central server, processed, and a video displaying the achievements of glorious
leader will be displayed.

Hong Gildong wants to watch an action movie, the request is sent to the
central server, processed, and a video displaying the achievements of glorious
leader will be displayed.

Hong Gildong wants to watch an award winning drama, the request is sent to the
central server, processed, and a video displaying the achievements of glorious
leader will be displayed.

Hong Gildong wants to watch a movie about a rebel insurrection, the request is
sent to the central server, processed, and a video displaying the achievements
of glorious leader will be displayed to entertain him until the delocation
squad arrives.

Seriously though, with all the crap that we give to internet companies for
gathering data and using it for ad targeting, imagine all the other kinds of
"targeting" that could happen.

~~~
varjag
The best on demand is on progressive peoples demand.

I wonder how much telecom infrastructure suitable for streaming is there in
NK, outside central Pyongyang. Would that be basically a glorified hotel
entertainment system?

~~~
erelde
I think I remember reading something about how the network inside NK was
basically running off one (edit: a few) IP addresses with an enterprise local
network.

I think that was posted on HN, I'll try to find the link.

edit: was it this one?
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12123888](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12123888)

~~~
throwaway049
From further down the article, this implies more than one address: In May
security researcher Doug Madory discovered a social network - resembling a
crude clone of Facebook - on a North Korean internet address. "I don't believe
it was intended to be accessible from outside North Korea," Mr Madory told the
BBC.

------
mrweasel
Is anyone else wondering why North Korea is even attempting to build their own
"Netflix". I get that they're not going to open up for the real Netflix, but
why do they feel they need an alternative.

Who's the target audience for this product.

~~~
robin_reala
People in NK in lieu of other entertainment watch smuggled South Korean soaps
and other non-DPRK material [1]. If this gives the populace acceptable
entertainment then maybe they’re less likely to watch illegal content?

[1] [http://www.reuters.com/article/us-northkorea-change-
insight-...](http://www.reuters.com/article/us-northkorea-change-insight-
idUSKBN0MM2UZ20150327)

------
chiph
Having some fun imagining what films would be available.

Godzilla, because he's the people's monster for destroying Tokyo.

The Sound of Music, where a family escapes an oppressive regime - probably
not.

------
dangerboysteve
What are the chances the device contains a pinhole camera(s) and microphone
array to act as a surveillance device?

~~~
ComodoHacker
In North Korea, there's no need to masquerade surveillance devices as anything
else.

------
reitoei
Those poor people :(

------
jgalt212
Speaking of North Korea, my favorite source of "fake" news is DPRK News
twitter.

[https://twitter.com/DPRK_News](https://twitter.com/DPRK_News)

------
EasyTiger_
"The box, called Manbang"

Oh come on, I can't be the only one

~~~
onion2k
Appropriate username is appropriate.

------
kayvansylvan
I'm laughing at the name "Manbang". What do you want to do tonight? Let's
Manbang and chill. :-)

